# My God! That's One Of Bronson's Kids!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I went to visit the ferals. They flew over but something scared them and they all took flight - except one - who bore an uncanny resemblance to Bronson. Looked exactly like Bronson - same homing pigeon shaped head, same color as Bronson, only it was younger and had no bands. Definitely a feral but looked like a homing pigeon. It just had to be one of Bronson's kids all grown up. I couldn't believe my eyes! She definitely started a family with a feral that she had married. Wished I had brought my camera. I would've taken a pic so you all could see, but I wasn't prepared for this!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I guess congratulations are in order for Bronson and mate......I am sure that was a welcomed sight.

Thanks for sharing, and please do take your camera next time your visiting.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

awesome! !! do you have apicture of Bronson?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's just great, Garye!!!

Hopefully, next time you visit, he/she will still be around and you will be able to get a picture!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I got some pix of Bronson's kid!*

They're not the greatest, but I think you can tell by the shape of the head that this bird has definitely some homer in it. There are no bands on the legs. It's a feral and I think it's probably one of Bronson's kids.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very pretty bird, Garye, I love it when they have those 'eye liner' markings  
Glad to know that Bronson has enjoyed the local ferals and 'the life'....

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure looks like a homer head to me. Beautiful little bird. All the pigeons in your flock look healthy. I love the pictures you take with them "high stepping".


----------

